# Lakes in Mill Creek Park?



## mote1977 (Mar 11, 2010)

Does anyone fish any of these lakes? I drove through the park today for the first time and didn't see anyone fishing. Are you allowed to fish them? they look like nice lakes to fish. Also, the outflows look nice. What species are in the lakes and outflow areas?


----------



## owner89883 (May 18, 2008)

Where is Mill Creek Park?!$


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

mill creek is in youngstown. mote, the lakes are shallow, sediment filled and not like they were prior to 1970. last i heard, small gills, bullheads and carp. we walk down there all the time and really never see that many people fishing it. newport and glacier are still fishable, but i am not sure about cohasset.

rapala11


----------



## hilltopjack (Jan 21, 2009)

Mill Creek Park is in Youngstown. You're allowed to fish Lake Glacier but I don't believe you can fish in Lake Newport. I've fished there many times in my life and all I ever caught were tiny bluegill, I know that theres carp in there too because I've seen them spawn in the mud before. Also you might want too check if the dnr will stock trout this year, I know they did last spring.


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

I would check with the office of the park district. We fished Newport a lot when I was a kid. There is a boat rental place down by the dam so that leads me to believe that you can still fish the lake. 

Cohasset was off limits for fishing. Don't know why except maybe for the really steep banks around most of the lake. All the lakes are silt filled. Glacier was drained and dreged when I was a kid (long time ago ) 

We also fished the creek below Newport, below Cohasset, and below Glacier. As kids, we spent a lot of time in Mill Creek Park.

Newport and Glacier used to support crappie, blue gill, bass, carp, and catfish populations. The creek also gave up bass, gills, and creek chubs in pretty good numbers but they were pretty small.

I doubt if I would eat anything that came from those lakes today due to the sediment from Boardman and Canfield. Lots of septic outflows.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i have fished glacier a bunch of times and below its damn and it has a lot of smaller crappies but i did catch a 12inch outof the damn once and ons a min gills with a few decent ones mixed in lots of bullhead catish and a few big channels and millions of carp i enjoy that lake a lot and once they stock trout in their is really the best time to fish the lake and dam all you need in worms and you can catch anything in their but if you had minnows i think you couold catch some of the biggger fish


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

bill, in the late 60s and early 70s we fished for panfish below the dam at newport, even ate them on occasion. i believe this was about the time that the lake started to go to pot. still beautiful there, but i travel to fish these days.


----------



## mote1977 (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok thanks. Guess I won't waste my time then. We're getting married at Fellows Riverside Gardens in May and we were over checking the park out yesterday.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

honeymoon at bennett's bay or 41 bay...lol. as said, the park is beautiful. riverside is awesome. hard to believe it is in youngstown.


----------



## mote1977 (Mar 11, 2010)

rapman said:


> honeymoon at bennett's bay or 41 bay...lol. as said, the park is beautiful. riverside is awesome. hard to believe it is in youngstown.


I voted for a Fly-in Canadian lake honeymoon but lost that one. Sooo.. We're headed to Jamaica.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

do they have walleye and crappie in this jamaica-place?


----------



## mote1977 (Mar 11, 2010)

rapman said:


> do they have walleye and crappie in this jamaica-place?


I wish


----------



## dogboy1970 (Feb 27, 2010)

carp and catfish, i take my daughter down there alot just to hang out and we catch quite a few. Once a year they stock it with farm bred trout, but they are gone and done biting within a few days, it gets very crowded when they drop them. i have caught some huge cat, carp and even walleye below glacier in the mahoning river, but the fish have like only 1 gill and 3 eyes down there, nasty fishin but still fun when i have no time to go elsewhere.


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

STILL SEE PEOPLE FISHING UNDER THE DAM @LAKE NEWPORT. HEY RAPMAN, was that you i saw in the 60's and 70's? LOL - My brother and I were down there everyday from '66 to '72/smoking swisher sweets and catchin bluegills.
STILL SAY UNDER THE DAMS IS BEST PLACE TO FISH - IF YOU DON'T HAVE A BOAT


----------

